# History of horse Aspro



## seelig (27 July 2016)

Hi I am looking to find the History of Aspro DU Loir he is a warmblood Selle Francais Bay Gelding now 6 years old brought form Wrexham area.


----------



## Doris68 (29 July 2016)

You will find the Breeder website Elevage du Loir. Your horse is mentioned in Association cheval de Sport-Sarthe (Facebook) and also under Regional des 3 ans 2013.  Just Google to find these!  Good luck.


----------



## seelig (29 July 2016)

Thank you but I am looking for history of Aspro`s health and behaviour from anyone that has ridden or cared for him. Mrs Georgina Barnett and Arthur Duffort owned him.


----------



## Doris68 (29 July 2016)

Sorry, can't help you with that!  Good luck with finding out his health and behaviour.  Bonne chance!


----------



## Doris68 (30 July 2016)

Arthur is based in the UK - perhaps you could contact him?


----------



## seelig (1 August 2016)

Thankyou, we brought Aspro off  Arthur Duffort and I spoke to him in March asking if he would take Aspro back but he would not and was not helpful.


----------



## Doris68 (1 August 2016)

OK, I understand.  If he's not going to be helpful then I doubt you'll get very far with finding out more.....but you never know - the powers of the internet...!!!  I wish you well with your search.


----------



## naza (14 July 2017)

Could try putting  post on Facebook?


----------



## Leo Walker (14 July 2017)

I'm assuming you have seen the 2013 videos on youtube from when he was in France? I'm assuming you are LM?


----------



## seelig (19 July 2017)

Hi yes I have looked at the videos thanks,I just need to find someone that worked for International event rider Arthur Duffort 2014 2015.


----------



## Rollin (20 July 2017)

His competition record will be on the NED in France.  A member of the Olympic Eventing Team 2012, lives in our village, I will ask.  If Arthur Duffort is a registered breeder/equestrian business you have two years in which to return the horse.


----------



## seelig (20 July 2017)

Arthur equestrian business is Otis Eventing LTD in the UK but his solicitor has told us that the company does not have the assets nor the financial worth to pay any claim. Which I find odd as he does BE for a lot of owners.


----------

